# Problems with Chrome browser



## vernon (7 May 2011)

Viewing messages using Google Chrome is problematic today. The board displays normally until an individual message is selected then the display degrades to unformatted appearance with everything bulleted indicating an absence of the CSS file.

It works fine in Firefox.

The problem has only manifested itself today.


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2011)

Try doing a forced page re-load to refresh your browser cache (Ctrl+F5 or Shift+F5 )?

If that doesn't work, try using the "Delete My Cookies" link at the bottom of the page, then log back in and see if that fixes it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## crazy580 (9 May 2011)

I have the same problem, I tried the 'delete my cookies' but that didn't work.

Edit: I cleared all my browsing data, site works fine now.


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2011)

This possibly stems from a CSS change I made to the site to accommodate posts _and_ replies being displayed on the home page forum list.

I've also adjusted the CC web server to only cache CSS data for 1 day, rather than 1 month - which should mean any future changes will update in your browser cache within 24 hours.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## crazy580 (11 May 2011)

The problem keeps on happening (to me). I cleared all the cache etc, site worked fine, then it started playing up again, cleared cache etc, worked fine, now it is playing up again!


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2011)

crazy580 said:


> The problem keeps on happening (to me). I cleared all the cache etc, site worked fine, then it started playing up again, cleared cache etc, worked fine, now it is playing up again!



Have you tried the Delete My Cookies link at the bottom?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

